# Alert: Guidance on International Certificate of Vaccination and Changes in Quarantine Classifications for August 21-31, 2021



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines*​


*United States Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines *​


​


*August 20, 2021*​


​


*Guidance on International Certificate of Vaccination*​


*and Changes in Quarantine Classifications for August 21-31, 2021*​


​


*The Philippine government has announced that travelers who are fully vaccinated may now apply for an *International Certificate of Vaccination (ICV, or yellow card) from the Philippine Bureau of Quarantine (BOQ). The ICV can be used as proof of vaccination within the Philippines or internationally. Each ICV has a unique QR code, allowing local and international authorities to verify its authenticity. For more information for travelers who are fully vaccinated, please see the BOQ’s website.







Below are the current quarantine classifications according to the Philippine government:





*Modified Enhanced Community Quarantine (MECQ) through August 31, 2021*



NCR – Metro Manila





Luzon – Cordillera Administrative Region: Apayao; Region I: Ilocos Norte; Region III: Bulacan, and Bataan; and Region IV-A: Cavite, Laguna, Lucena City, and Rizal





Visayas – Region VI: Aklan, Iloilo, and Iloilo City; Region VII: Cebu City, Lapu-Lapu City, and Mandaue City





Mindanao – Region X: Cagayan de Oro





*General Community Quarantine (GCQ) with heightened restrictions through August 31, 2021*



Luzon – Region I: Ilocos Sur; Region II: Cagayan; Region IV-A: Quezon and Batangas; and Region V: Naga City





Visayas – Region VI: Bacolod City, Capiz, and Antique; and Region VII: ****** Oriental and Cebu Province





Mindanao – Region IX: Zamboanga del Sur; Region X: Misamis Oriental; Region XI: Davao City, Davao del Norte, Davao de Oro, Davao Occidental; and Region XIII: Butuan City





*General Community Quarantine (GCQ) August 1-31, 2021*



Luzon – Cordillera Administrative Region: Baguio City; Region II: City of Santiago, Isabela, Nueva Vizcaya, Quirino; Region III: Tarlac; Region IV-B: Puerto Princesa





Visayas – Region VI: Guimaras, ****** Occidental





Mindanao – Region IX: Zamboanga Sibugay, Zamboanga City, Zamboanga del Norte; Region XI: Davao Oriental and Davao del Sur; Region XII: General Santos City, Sultan Kudarat, Sarangani, North Cotabato, South Cotabato; Region XIII: Agusan del Norte, Surigao del Norte, Agusan del Sur, Dinagat Islands, Surigao del Sur; and Bangsamoro Autonomous Region in Muslim Mindanao: Cotabato City




All other areas are under* Modified General Community Quarantine (MGCQ) through August 31, 2021.*





The above quarantine classifications are subject to change. For quarantine classification protocols and regulations, visit the Philippine Department of Health’s website. The Philippine government has mandated that everyone must wear full-coverage face shields together with face masks while in public places. Local governments continue to implement additional requirements to slow the virus’ spread.



*For further information and assistance:*







· Philippine Bureau of Immigration website



· U.S. Embassy in the Philippines: +63(2) 5301-2000 or [email protected]



· State Department – Consular Affairs: 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444



· Philippines Country Information



· Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive security updates



· Follow us on Twitter and Facebook


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

The yellow card news was in the news last week so i went to our provincial BOQ to get the card. No appointments at this time, check on our website & register for an appointment. Until now, no appointments available where i live. Website - BOQ MEDICAL SERVICES OBS™


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> The Philippine government has announced that travelers who are fully vaccinated may now apply for an International Certificate of Vaccination (ICV, or yellow card) from the Philippine Bureau of Quarantine (BOQ). The ICV can be used as proof of vaccination within the Philippines or internationally. Each ICV has a unique QR code, allowing local and international authorities to verify its authenticity.


Meanwhile the government consistently ignores a million citizens who recovered, where is their easy antibody test and yellow card?


----------

